# Software install using Group Policy and Removal



## Tony414 (Nov 21, 2006)

Hello,
I am hoping someone can shed some light on this. If I install a msi package using a group policy (assigned) and then I delete the group policy from the OU after it gets installed. It removes the application. Is this the way it should be? Is there anyway around this?

Thanks,
Tony


----------



## peterh40 (Apr 15, 2007)

There is an option within the policy to leave the application installed even if the computer leaves these scope of the policy.
Its just a tick box which you need to enable.


----------



## Tony414 (Nov 21, 2006)

Hi and thanks but there is no option like that if I don't click on "remove". I am just deleting the link from the OU. The policy is still there under "Group Policy Objects". Am I missing something when I created the policy?


----------



## peterh40 (Apr 15, 2007)

You have to open the GP Editor of the policy, expand Computer Policies, Software Distribution and double click on the application listed to view the extra options.


----------



## Tony414 (Nov 21, 2006)

Yes I understand that but that option isn't in there. It's only in there if I right-click and select remove. I'm not sure if you're understanding my issue but thank you for the help. If you can attach a screenshot of exactly where you're talking about maybe I'm missing something. I attached a couple of screenshots. 

My question is still this. When I delete the link in the OU but keep the policy (don't delete policy) it removes the software. Maybe that's just the way it works?


----------

